# Pig hunting with dogs?



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone hunted pigs in Michigan with dogs? If so I would like some more information and possible contact.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

im trainin two now for a guy in ubly... first time ive even had a request lol


----------



## mich-hunter (Dec 13, 2000)

I have hunted them that way in fl. you should be able to come up with some info.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

What kind of information are you looking for?


----------



## Jayrod (Feb 11, 2002)

Check out woodystaxidermy.com they have forums similar to MS , but they have a great Hog Dog forum, those guys can tell you whatever you need to know.


----------

